# Can Someone Please Tell Me What This Case Is?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello 

As stated above, can someone please tell me what kind of case this is and what that writing is on it?

Cant make it out.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

a case for Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Pictures would help. :kewlpics: :wallbash:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Isn`t it one of those stealth watches developed for the USAF ? :huh:

I gather they were supposed to blend into any background,if I remember correctly the Americans dropped the idea as they were so good the pilots kept losing them :lol:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Forget whatever the writing is! Find a better pen! It leaked and the invisible ink went all over the watch. Now we can't find it...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah it's the watch Arnie used in Total Recall, where it gives a hologram image in a different area, obviously the watch is on a white piece of paper and therefore it is just white on white............ i think.......... :lol:


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hahah, its one of these new Russian military watch cases.

Not visible to the untrained eye, lol 

Anyways here's the pic:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi.

Putting 'Keystone Watch Company' into Google search brings up a number of sites - as most appear to be selling watches or related items I will not post a link.

The company has an interesting history and appears to have been one of the last US casemakers to go out of business.

One site lists serial numbers so you should be able to date the case quite accurately.

Julian (L)


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cheers for that


----------

